# Me hubiera gustado hablarles en italiano



## whips

Hola a todos:

Tengo que leer un poema en una boda y, antes de leerlo, querría hacer una introducción en italiano... Algunos invitados serán italianos. Serán personas que no conozca de nada, de ahí que en español les trate de "usted." Empezaría así :

Me hubiera gustado hablarles en italiano, pero no sé hablar su lengua. (...) 

Avrei voluto parlarti in italiano, ma non so parlare la tua lingua.

Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## elroy

Me hubiera gustado = Mi sarebbe piaciuto

parlar*vi* / la *vostra* lingua (plural)


----------



## Azarosa

elroy said:


> la *vostra* lingua (plural)


También _quella lingua._


----------



## elroy

Supongo que @whips quiso darle a la oración un toque personal o emocional con “*su* lengua”, porque si no, se puede decir simplemente:

_Mi sarebbe piaciuto parlarvi in italiano, ma non posso. 😔 😢 _


----------



## Azarosa

Sin duda, @elroy; era apenas un aporte más, como _mi sarebbe piaciuto tanto... / molto..._


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao


Azarosa said:


> También _quella lingua.  _





elroy said:


> _Mi sarebbe piaciuto parlarvi in italiano, ma non posso. /Non (ne) sono capace _


----------



## Azarosa

@alfaalfa, @elroy, gracias por la corrección; por favor, ¿puedo saber por qué no sería posible _quella lingua_ en vez de _vostra lingua ? _Mil gracias.


----------



## alfaalfa

Domanda: parli l'italiano?
Risposta: no, non parlo *quella* lingua.
Quella > aggettivo dimostrativo

D: parlate la * nostra* lingua?
R: no, non parlo la *vostra *lingua
Nostra/vostra > aggettivi possessivi

Credo sia uguale allo spagnolo.


----------



## Azarosa

alfaalfa said:


> Domanda: parli l'italiano?
> Risposta: no, non parlo *quella* lingua.
> Quella > aggettivo dimostrativo
> 
> D: parlate la * nostra* lingua?
> R: no, non parlo la *vostra *lingua
> Nostra/vostra > aggettivi possessivi
> 
> Credo sia uguale allo spagnolo.


Sí, claro; eso lo sé bien, y justamente mi aporte era a la fórmula propuesta: _Mi sarebbe piaciuto parlarvi in italiano, ma non parlo quella lingua ~ non so parlare quella lingua. _Disculpas, pero sigo sin entender el error de mi sugerencia.


----------



## danieleferrari

> @alfaalfa, @elroy, gracias por la corrección; por favor, ¿puedo saber por qué no sería posible _quella lingua_ en vez de _vostra lingua ? _Mil gracias.



Puede que me equivoque, y lo siento de antemano, pero creo que en esta interacción comunicativa es imprescindible averiguar qué idioma se emplea a la hora de pronunciar el enunciado; de pronunciarse en italiano, no tendría mucho sentido emplear el adjetivo demonstrativo _quella_, ya que este implicaría que la lengua empleada no fuese el idioma italiano mismo, sino otra; de decirse en castellano, al revés, sí encajaría muy bien ese _quella. _Por lo visto, el OP quiere pronunciarla en italiano. 

_Mi sarebbe piaciuto parlarvi in italiano, ma non so parlare quella lingua _(al fin y al cabo, sí estás pronunciando este enunciado en italiano, y el adjetivo demonstrativo _quella _conlleva cierta distancia deíctica con respecto al referente). > _Mi sarebbe piaciuto parlarvi in italiano, ma non so parlare quella *questa *lingua_ / _ma *non sono in grado*_ / _ma *non sono buono*_ / _ma *non lo conosco*_... (el adjetivo _questa _implica, por el contrario, que el idioma al que se hace referencia coincida con el idioma empleado para la interacción comunicativa).


----------



## alfaalfa

whips said:


> Algunos invitados serán italianos


Se invece nessun invitato sarà italiano allora _quella _sarebbe stato l'aggettivo corretto
(Ok, senza italiani presenti parlare in italiano sarebbe strano   ma era per confermare l'ottima spiegazione @danieleferrari ).


----------



## Azarosa

Mil perdones,@danieleferrari , @alfaalfa; sigo sin ver la diferencia entre _Mi sarebbe piaciuto parlarvi in italiano, ma non so parlare la vostra lingua _y_ Mi sarebbe piaciuto parlarvi in italiano, ma non so parlare quella lingua._ Pero seguramente es una inhabilidad personal. A mi pobre entender, justamente el matiz deíctico lo aporta _quella_, pues al no saber dicha lengua, me ubico algo "más lejos" para marcar mi ausencia o, mejor dicho, mi "carencia" de ese conocimiento, por eso no utilicé _questa_, que me colocaría en el espectro muy cercano o dentro del mismo. En fin, mil gracias a ambos. ❤️  ❤️


----------



## danieleferrari

Azarosa said:


> Pero seguramente es una inhabilidad personal


Qué va, qué decís.   


Azarosa said:


> Deícticamente, al no saber dicha lengua, me ubico algo "más lejos", por eso utilicé _quella_ y no_ questa_, que me colocaría en el espectro muy cercano o dentro de la misma


Estás totalmente en lo cierto, pero también es verdad que el/la locutor/a se expresa en italiano, de allí que un _questa, _o en cualquier caso un _vostra, _me convenza mucho más que un _quella_.

_Mi sarebbe piaciuto parlarvi in italiano, ma non so parlare quella lingua > _diría esto, por ejemplo, si hiciera referencia al inglés (o a otro idioma distinto de la lengua que estoy empleando), pongamos lo siguiente > _Mi sarebbe piaciuto parlarvi in inglese, ma non conosco quella lingua _(me hablás en italiano y me comentás que no sabrías cómo llevar a cabo ese discurso en un idioma que difiriera de la lengua que acabás de emplear, de no, me suena a error de coherencia).


----------



## Azarosa

danieleferrari said:


> , pongamos lo siguiente > _Mi sarebbe piaciuto parlarvi in inglese, ma non conosco quella lingua _(me hablás en italiano y me comentás que no sabrías cómo llevar a cabo ese discurso en un idioma que difiriera de la lengua que acabás de emplear, de no, me suena a error de coherencia).


Muy bien; en lo pragmático, mi distancia deíctica estaba puesta en la persona en sí, alguien que no es italiano. Pero entiendo tu punto. Mil gracias, Daniele caro. ❤️


----------



## elroy

Entiendo la perspectiva de @Azarosa. Es que es un caso especial. Aunque la persona esté usando palabras italianas (por decirlo así), *no* es capaz de hablar italiano, y precisamente está declarando su incapacidad de hablarlo. Es un uso especial de la lengua: es una especie de contradicción (¿Cómo lo puedes decir en italiano, si no hablas italiano? ), pero aún así, es algo que se hace, como cuando Fulano va a Italia y le dice a una persona cuya ayuda busca: “Mi scusi, non parlo italiano. Parla spagnolo?”, siendo estas las únicas palabras que sabe decir Fulano en italiano. 🤐 Entonces comprendo que se quiera decir “_quella_ lingua”, ya que el italiano se está usando solo por motivos retóricos/afectivos y prácticos. Empero, si a los italianos no les agrada “quella”, pues será que el mero hecho de estar usando palabras italianas, a pesar de todo lo dicho, lleva más importancia que las demás consideraciones, y nos tenemos que resignar vos y yo, @Azarosa. 🤷🏻‍♂️

Una pregunta, @Azarosa: ¿Qué aconsejarías usar en castellano si tuviéramos el caso contrario: un italiano que no habla español?

_Me hubiera gustado hablarles en castellano/español, pero no sé hablar *esta/esa/aquella* lengua._

En español tenemos hasta *tres* opciones!


----------



## Azarosa

@elroy, diríamos: ._.., pero lamentablemente no hablo ESA lengua; _definitivamente no diríamos "esta", pues en tal caso sí parecería una contradicción (la dicha de tener algo más que solo dos demostrativos  )


----------



## danieleferrari

En este contexto, y al menos desde mi punto de vista, ese _quella_ en italiano representa un error de coherencia, justamente porque el chico me habla en mi idioma, no en otra lengua.

Evidentemente, como bien apunta @elroy, el enunciado se revela un poco chocante; por mucho que el chico se empeñe en decir que no sabe italiano, sí lo habla.



Azarosa said:


> la dicha de tener algo más que solo dos demostrativos


No nos olvidemos del _codesto, _que, pese a sus siglos, sigue vivito y coleando en las variedades regionales que se hablan (y enseñan) en Toscana.  Mirad qué imagen más molona acabo de subir.


----------



## Azarosa

danieleferrari said:


> En este contexto, y al menos desde mi punto de vista, ese _quella_ en italiano representa un error de coherencia, justamente porque el chico me habla en mi idioma, no en otra lengua.
> 
> Evidentemente, como bien apunta @elroy, el enunciado se revela un poco chocante; por mucho que el chico se empeñe en decir que no sabe italiano, sí lo habla.


Son sutilezas del hilar muy fino, creo. En todo caso, el impacto afectivo del dicho sería positivo de uno u otro modo. Pero para no confundir al OP, @whips, ¡haz caso a lo que te indican nuestros dos italianos! ❤️


----------

